# arges 1/2in router recommendation



## gary hopkinson (Jan 3, 2011)

I am in the hunt for a reasonably priced router for a figer joint jig. Ringing to order a dewalt 621, which was recommended on this site, I was offered a new1800w Arges 1/2in-
2 year trade warranty, soft start, variable speed, all for NZ$199 
621 is NZ $450 from the same shop.
Any comments from viewers?? 

Hard to find a review

Thanks in advance

Gary


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, the vast majority of forum members live in the U.S. and the bulk of suggestions are based on this fact. Perhaps the best thing you can do is ask how many they have sold and how many have been returned for defects? The two year warranty would not be offered if they were not confident of the product quality. The Arges looks to be a nice design (see photo) and offers many features. Since this router is also sold in Australia odds are you will find reviews on the Ubeaut forum. In your place I think I would be willing to give it a try.


----------

